# How to view the extended file attributes for a folder or file?



## First_Law_of_Unix (Sep 2, 2022)

I am using KDE 5 Plasma and theres a bug with the dolphin "tags"  feature in marking a folder to a "tag" shortcut, in which tagged files/folders can quickly be accessed from the created tag icon on the Dolphin's access side panel on the left.

Here is a picture for an example:




_


			https://i.imgur.com/co3Yp9B.png
		

_​
I can not remove the tags and when I do so they tags reappear.

From my understanding I was told that the tags in KDE are implemented into the extended file attributes in which KDE's `balooctl` indexer engine parses extended file attributes information.

When I disable `balooctl`, the tags disappear, so does my needed tags. So now it seems I need to dig down into the FreeBSD's ZFS file system(which I use) to view/modify the extended file attributes for a given file/folder.

So I did some google search and couldn't find anything which shows how to view view/modify the extended file attributes for FreeBSD 13.1.

Thanks for advice.


----------

